# STOLEN BIKE ALERT: 2010 Intense 951



## downhillbiker23 (Sep 17, 2010)

My 2010 Intense 951 was stolen from me. The address is 683 232nd St, Bronx, NY, zip code is 10466. Spec list is as follows. at approximatly 10:15 Saturday Morning on November 5, 2011 she was stolen. The thief responds to Josh. He is approximatly 135lbs and 5'5. Hispanic male. Scargly uncleaned bear/mustache. Looked unshaved. was wearing a sweatsuit in dark blue and a yankees hat. I have a fork serial number 51T90032351. that is the serial number on the fork.
We used the number of 347-375-0566 to communicate the deal of the bike.

I am 14 and mowed countless lawns for this bike. For some scumbag to steal it in a heartbeat sucks. Thanks for loks. a spec list follows. Questions and concerns let me know

2011 elka stage 5
2010 small intense 951
2010 boxxer world cup
Mavic Detrack front and King Earl Rear. Rim upgrade to ADD Lites brand new is available for an extra 250
Geax DHEA Brand new Tires
Avid Elixir CR carbon brakes
Shimano pro bars and grips
2011 e 13 srs plus. Brand new
Race Face team bb
FSA reducer headset
E 13 Platinum chain Ring 

STOLEN: 2010 Intense 951 size small - Pinkbike.com all my photos are there


----------



## scottvt (Jul 19, 2009)

downhillbiker23 said:


> We used the number of 347-375-0566 to communicate the deal of the bike.


What does that mean? He was supposed to buy it from you?
Sorry to hear this, hope you get her back!


----------



## downhillbiker23 (Sep 17, 2010)

Yes he was the supposed buyer


----------



## scottvt (Jul 19, 2009)

Are the police going to do anything about it?


----------



## Moosey (May 18, 2010)

What a dumbass hole. I hope you get your bike back dude. I'll keep an eye out in case it comes to Nevada.


----------



## downhillbiker23 (Sep 17, 2010)

Thanks Moosey. Doubt it'll get out there but thanks for the effort ha

And the cops probably not. They could care less about looking for a bike


----------



## scottvt (Jul 19, 2009)

But they would probably care about the ass whooping that scum bag deserves....


----------



## Moosey (May 18, 2010)

explain how much it was worth and compare it to a robbery. The police would care if someone was robbed of $5000... (Im not sure as to the real cost of your bike, but i'd expect its that, if not way higher).

Check craigslist and pinkbike for unreasonably good deals on 951 (he might switch some components to sell it) amnd 951 frames. If you see that ***** again, ruin his day and kick him in the nuts... repeatedly.


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

man that sucks...if your parents have homeowners/renters insurance you can file claim...hope you get it back...but really ask to see the police sargent and explain the value of the bike...if they don't help you or give the brushoff...get all names of everyone involved(police) and call the newspaper up to do a story about how you were treated by the police dept.


----------



## ruralrider528 (Nov 8, 2008)

you should also post up the color of the frame, would be good to know.


----------



## scottvt (Jul 19, 2009)

SHIVER ME TIMBERS said:


> if they don't help you or give the brushoff...get all names of everyone involved(police) and call the newspaper up to do a story about how you were treated by the police dept.


Nice, thats a good idea.


----------



## Moosey (May 18, 2010)

Wait, were you just showing him the frame as if he was a potential buyer, and he just grabbed it right in front of you and ran off? or did he break in to your house because he had your address? 

I do all my selling either online or in person in a public place with a big friend.


----------



## csermonet (Feb 2, 2009)

Mention to the police you have his phone number too, they have tracing stuff that civilians don't have access to and can find his location I am pretty sure. I don't know what all is required for them to do that but it is a major plus that you have his phone number.


----------



## downhillbiker23 (Sep 17, 2010)

The police in NYC don't give a rats ass. I puffed out a couple tears to make then search harder but they don't care. They were like oh you need all this paperwork and ****. I was like I don't have written copies here but u have serial numbers and information about the guy. I have his numbers and address. The police just brushed it off and were like it doesn't matter chances are well never get it back. If you want get written copies of everything and drive back to NYC to file a report. You can't fax it or anything. My neighbors a Passaic county sheriff and e said the NYPD won't do anything. You file a report and it's just going to be a super long period of te police doing nothing. It's just to low
I explained to the cops it was worth note than half the houses in the Bronx. I told them it's all I ha. All my money goes there. I told them how much it was worth. They didnt give a ****. Not to mention their response time wa 15 minutes. They told us to stay put at the location of the crime. Those 15 minutes f waiting could have been me chasing the ****** that stole my bike

Given the opportunity I ever see this guy again or even find a trace that my bike is being sold or parted out i will find the seller and beat out his teeth with a mother****ing crowbar. The guy that took my bike was just feet from being clubbed with my crow bar. It was an old crow bar. It had a sharp point on one end a blind side on the other. It was super rusty. I went after him the pointed side. If I had hit him it would have punted something major and sent him to the hospital for a Tetnis shot. 

BTW the NYPD sucked in my case. The definition of lazy fat donut eating cops they were. Everytime I had info to give them they said it wouldnt matter and they couldn't use it. 

I did file a homeowners claim but chances are I won't see all the money back. We have a 1000 dollar deductible so at most I'll see 2500 which is better than nothing. 

But stealing a bike from a kid is just heartless. How could someone sleep at night. The police and the scumbag are getting a thumbs down in the newspaper. And all the info about the thief I have will be published in the paper in an effort or someone to help me out

The bike is white and black. It shows pictures in my pinkbike add. It has Many pictures. 

**** the NYPD and scum bags like this thief I hope I find him again and can literally knock his ****ing teeth out to say the least. Karma will bight him in the ass hopefully with a gun shot or maybe he gets hit by a bus. Maybe something if his will get stolen. Hopefully his life. I have so much hatred Torward this low life it's unbearable. 

I am scanning all MTB sites and craigslist and eBay. At the site I see my 951 I will call police, the seller and the hosting website


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

I'm reading through these posts and I'm trying to understand. Other members here have provided excellent advice which you can consider. However some things in your story just doesn't add up. 

Hope you locate your bike


----------



## downhillbiker23 (Sep 17, 2010)

What doesn't add up?


----------



## downhillbiker23 (Sep 17, 2010)

I will explain again. I was selling the bike to some guy. When I went to talk to the guy about the bike he hopped on the bike and took off. I thought e was a buyer so I was begging to explain to him about the bike. He ripped the bike from my grip and Pedalled downhill faster than I could run. I got my crowbar out of my car to give chase but he was gone


----------



## Kevin_Federline (Nov 19, 2008)

Why didn't you just drive? Oh wait your 15


----------



## istandalone (Feb 6, 2011)

and that matters because? Kevin , it seems your taking a pot shot @ the OP due to him being young.


----------



## singlesprocket (Jun 9, 2004)

maybe he didn't have a booster seat?


----------



## istandalone (Feb 6, 2011)

either way, that's a cheap shot to take @ someone who just had their pride and joy stolen out of their hands. downright rude and uncalled for. 

to all you laughing on the inside and making snide comments, karma is a *****, and she can be vindictive.


----------



## downhillbiker23 (Sep 17, 2010)

Thanks. We were in the mother****ing city in stop and go traffic. I would of been better of walking. I did chase after him. He was to fast. I went back to the scene of the crime called the cops and expected the police to have a good response time. Not 15 minutes. They ere just lazily driving around and stopped by. And didn't so anything. They were a waste of a phone call if you ask me. In the time I had to wait for them to arrive at the scene and then explain the story and listen to their BS excuse as to why they couldn't find the guy. In that time I could have been following him.


----------



## Kevin_Federline (Nov 19, 2008)

Oh no not because he's young. He referred to his car. Which is weird anywhere let alone new York.


Was distasteful I apologize


----------



## Waltah (Aug 5, 2011)

as a 15 year old your parents should have been with you for the sale of this bike. meeting him alone was a terrible idea. luckily you werent harmed, sucks you lost your bike but it is a lesson learned i suppose.

hope something turns up for you, sounds like you worked hard for that bike.


----------



## istandalone (Feb 6, 2011)

yea what waltah said. the 'rents should have been there every step of the way.


----------



## Drth Vadr (Jul 24, 2009)

Young jedi you have learn a valuable lesson, don't ever expect or trust a cop to do anything, but maybe arresting you. Other then rape, murder or using the cash cow war on drugs to fill the prisons with small time drug suppliers, they just wait for the perp to get himself arrested or is by chance is still at the scene when they arrive. Cops are almost worthless when you look at the shire number of them compared to the rate of crime. They are merely a way to facilitate income for a state, city or county i.e. red light cams. speed traps, and the all mighty endless supply of federal tax dollars for the war on whatever.

Take the advice of some of the posters and contact shops. A DH bike is a specialized machine as well as the group who rides them. Also look at ebay sales with sellers in your area, but my advice is to except it for what it is, take the insurance money and more on and smack your parents for not assisting you on the sale of a $5000 bike, but to them just like the cops, it was just a bike.


----------



## 6thElement (Jul 17, 2006)

It wasn't 911 worthy, but you should have then gone to the local precinct. I think the cost might have classified it as grand larceny combined with with the information you had they may have taken a bigger interest.


----------



## downhillbiker23 (Sep 17, 2010)

I referred to it as my car because it was the car I was riding in
my dad was with me the whole time. I chased the guy came back to the car where my dad had already called 911
police should have taken a bigger interest given the cost and the amount of information I had to offer. It sucks how the did nothing to help


----------



## fuenstock (May 14, 2006)

Thats rough.
I hope they catch the dirtbag and you get your bike back. I've only sold or bought a few things by private sale and I always have atleast one person with me. Sad, but you can't trust anyone, especially when money or high price items are involved. Hope karma catches up with the a-hole.


----------



## istandalone (Feb 6, 2011)

i'd still call your local newspaper and tell them how the local cops did nothing/would not do anything to help you. 
$5000 is grand larceny, a felony. nothing to sneeze at, that's a big deal. 

the local newspapers love stories on how the local/state cops (who are funded/paid by your taxes) do nothing when a crime is commited.


----------



## ianjenn (Aug 1, 2004)

I would see what insurance offers. Mine will do 100% of RETAIL meaning if my 2010 Legends gets snaked they will cough up $6500 to replace, so say your 951 had $6K in receipts then even with your $1K deductable. They would pay $5K which isn't bad.


----------



## dth656 (Feb 12, 2009)

hey dude, i'm sorry to read about what happened to you. having gone thru similar experiences, it can be heart wrenching. also, the cops are pretty ****ing useless. on the positive side,* at least neither you nor your dad were hurt by this scumbag* (a family whose son went to my high school was murdered when people came to see a piano they had put up for sale).

to recap the advice on this thread:
-troll the local pinkbike, craigslist ads looking for parts, frame or the complete
-hit up all the local bike shops (maybe print a 1 page flyer w/ pix, serial no. etc that you can give to them)
-maybe call up the local lift served bike park shop (i think thre is one about 45 mins away from the nyc metro area), and ask them to keep on the look out as well.

good luck dude, and hang in there!


----------



## Waltah (Aug 5, 2011)

sorry for the dumb question but you can get theft insurance for a bicycle? i thought that was only if it was stolen from your home?


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

downhillbiker23 said:


> . My neighbors a Passaic county sheriff e


have him do a little work for you.....or take one of the officers aside and give him a subway card for some free sandwiches and ask him to help....let him know ...all the info is there with phone number and all

*WARNING TO ALL....HAVE CASH IN HAND AS DEPOSIT(keys of car) to ride bike SO THIS DOESN'T HAPPEN TO YOU !!!!!!*

be suspicious if someone just shows up without anything else


----------



## Moosey (May 18, 2010)

I just looked for you ad on pinkbike and couldnt find it. You may want to post a link to it on here, or just post some pictures of the bike.


----------



## downhillbiker23 (Sep 17, 2010)

Ya
NEWS UPDATE
Someone who has spotted the bike on Pelham Parkway in the bronx at around 2:00. They say the rider was pedaling normally on the highway side. The spotter hadnt seen the posts about the bike being stolen. But being an observant bystander and Bronx, NY riding a 4000 dollar DH bike as a commuter bike seemed suspicous. So the Witness got the guys description and notified me when he got home. He said he had seen where the guy was going and where he had left. He said he travels that route a lot and if he spots the bike again hes not leaving without it.

Thanks to all of you for helping. I just relisted my stolen add on Pinkbike. I have called shops and pawn shops to notify them

Its not my local area where the thiefery happened. I was delivering the bike 45 minutes away to a potential "Buyer". So I am considering writing an essay for my Highschool and NY news paper about how the cops should care about this. The cops made BS escuses as to why they couldnt even bother to try and find the guy. Writing an essay really is a good idea. Maybe if it was like a POS everyday commuter $50 bike but not a $5000 DH bike. As someone said that qualifies it as a felony and Grand Larceny. They should have done more, but in their eyes it is JUST a BIKE.


----------



## Waltah (Aug 5, 2011)

thats good news that you have a lead


----------



## downhillbiker23 (Sep 17, 2010)

Ya it is. At least it shows the cops were wrong and the bike wasnt dumped in a van and driven away super fast. It shows the guy is probably working alone. maybe unexpierenced and careless. next time the source sees a guy riding the bike he is putting his car bumper into the guys leg


----------



## Moosey (May 18, 2010)

wow! sounds like a good stroke of luck! i hope you get your bike back, and that pathetic SOB who stole it gets what he deserves. Sounds like the person who saw it is a good dude. How did he find you if he didnt know about the bike being stolen?


----------



## downhillbiker23 (Sep 17, 2010)

He didnt know the bike was stolen until he got home went on Facebook. One his Facebook friends and one of my friends put up a stolen Bike alert. When the witness got home he realized that he had just scene the property stolen. He got in touch with me through my friend who put out the Alert for me


----------



## downhillbiker23 (Sep 17, 2010)

Just doing some research on my bike and the NYPD. stealing more than $3000 is considered Grand Larceny in the 3rd degree, Punishable up to 7 years in jail and is a Class D felony. For it not to be taken seriously and the NYPD let a felon walk is against the law and if need be I could file a report/law suit


----------



## scottvt (Jul 19, 2009)

edit. nevermind.


----------



## downhillbiker23 (Sep 17, 2010)

at least the newspaper will hear this


----------



## ChainChain (Sep 25, 2010)

scottvt said:


> I think I am starting to agree with cycleicious.... First you say a $4000 bike, then its $5000.... You should know what you spent. Then, someone who has absolutely no idea the bike is stolen magically contacts you about the bike? Seems weird.


WTF are you guys talking about? Kid got jacked. Maybe he was talking about retail vs paid or sale price or what he was asking for it. If I saw some dude cruising around on a DH bike I would take notice too.


----------



## downhillbiker23 (Sep 17, 2010)

I dont recall saying those things. except $5000. I said that out of exageration
My friend lets say his names Mike(its not)
Mike posted a STOLEN bike alert on Facebook for me to help get the word out. Mikes friends Lets say his names Pete got home from being out and about and saw the post. Pete is a biker himself and took notice when a guy was riding a full suspension DH bike on a parkway in the Bronx as if it was a commuter bike. It sticks out. 
Pete contacted Mike and told him he had scene it. Mike gave pete my name and Pete contacted me.


----------



## downhillbiker23 (Sep 17, 2010)

Another person Who saw the Alert responded to me. Said she heard of an Intense DH mountain bike rolling into Danny's Cycles in Scarsdale, NY only 20 miles from the Crime. Dannies cycles ended up not taking the bike from what I hear as it was suspicous.Guy probably wanted to ditch his wheels for another bike. Possibly the shop has some info. Calling them tomorrow. Thanks everyone for posting alerts and keeping their eyes open. maybe I will be re united with Delila hopefully.


----------



## scottvt (Jul 19, 2009)

Despite my last post, which I deleted, I still hope you get her back. I wasnt trying to be a dick, just seemed parts of the story were a bit odd, but its all cleared up. Good luck.


----------



## downhillbiker23 (Sep 17, 2010)

Ya i understand your concerns. I see you deleted it. I am 15 just trying to get the word out where my bike might be headed and where its going, ETC

being 15 i dont have the knowledge to commit insurance fraud, not to mention its my parents insurance so i couldnt if i wanted to.

I just know it may seem fishy to most that I have found leads. All i can say is thanks to the search party of people looking and getting friends looking. Its 2 friends of friends that have spotted stuff with this.


----------



## David C (May 25, 2011)

First, I gotta say I believe your story. **** happens everywhere.

Second, I was curious about :

1. If you bought that bike new
2. If so, you must have some great skill for a 15 yo DH rider, so you must know people who are into DH, no ?
3. Are you selling this bike to get a new one or for some other private reason ?
4. A high end bike like this isn't usually ridden by people as young as you, so I guess people know you as the DH kid, so therefore your bike must be somewhat knowed around there, no ?
5. That's a damn lot of lawn that you've mowed for that bike :thumbsup:

Because I'm myself 19 and I was curious about your passion.

David


----------



## downhillbiker23 (Sep 17, 2010)

I have some skill pretty good. I am an every weekend rider so everyone knows me and the bike
I did buy the bike new just the frame. I just have some dirty haggling skills. Got such a good deal on it through a shop
I am getting a transition TR450 as now I'm riding grassroots for transition as I have made some connections with transition. I don't get the new bike for free but at a large discount. So this bike was funding for it 
Ya it's odd how I got it. Got it from a shop after negotiating and work at a shop that hookup me up with parts for employee cost which is below wholesale. So it's like 65 off msrp which is another key to success

And ya being I ride all the Time I have tons Friends getting the word out. Whether they are face oiling it, calling shops or friends they are all helping. The recognize the bike before me. 
Ya I mowed a ton of lawns. Spent my summer mowing lawns. Winters shoveling driveways and in fall I blowed leafs


----------



## David C (May 25, 2011)

downhillbiker23 said:


> I have some skill pretty good. I am an every weekend rider so everyone knows me and the bike
> I did buy the bike new just the frame. I just have some dirty haggling skills. Got such a good deal on it through a shop
> I am getting a transition TR450 as now I'm riding grassroots for transition as I have made some connections with transition. I don't get the new bike for free but at a large discount. So this bike was funding for it
> Ya it's odd how I got it. Got it from a shop after negotiating and work at a shop that hookup me up with parts for employee cost which is below wholesale. So it's like 65 off msrp which is another key to success
> ...


Good too hear 

I hope you've pushed the snow on the already clean driveways to get more clients 

And you looks to be on good track for DH riding. Hope you get that bike back. And more important to stroke that sucker in the balls, then broke his legs and next time he'll think twice about it before getting his ass on a bike.

Then you just drop the guy in a dumpster in front of the hospital and let him explain why he got beat up to the police officer  
They don't give a **** anyways 

David


----------



## downhillbiker23 (Sep 17, 2010)

Ya the NYPD wouldn't give a ****. They are lazy jerks to me
Thanks. I got some leads Im working on with my friends considering the cops are useless

The NYPD is to busy masing protectors on wallstree to care about real crimest


----------



## Pedal Shop (Dec 14, 2006)

geez QQ... l was reading through you notes here. you didn't go into details when you were testing me.

this whole thing is nuts. --- crazy.

l thought it was just stolen when you were out doing something, like you left the garage door open and someone jack'd it from there. for sure, you should have been more careful about how you want about letting this guy test your bike -- nuff said. now what....

even with what's going on, you should be able to make an insurance claim with your parents' home owners policy. you live under their roof, anything you own should be covered.. you really just need to call them to see if & what you need to do. make the call --- worse that'll happen, they'll just say you're outta luck but l'm willing to bet you can at least get help -- that's why we have insurance. making the call ... you gotta do that (well, your parents do).

l can help you with the invoices for anything you bought from me that was on the bike when it was stolen. 

plaster the web with the info --- very important.

hit every site you can think of that's even remotely close to bike worth -- Pinkbike, here on MTBR, CL, Ridemonkey, anything more local you might know about -- any LBS in like a 50mile radius, etc

P.S. try not to give the police a hard time -- l'm sure they see a gajillion thefts any given day -- and l'm sure they're maxed out on what they can actually do.


----------



## David C (May 25, 2011)

downhillbiker23 said:


> Ya the NYPD wouldn't give a ****. They are lazy jerks to me
> Thanks. I got some leads Im working on with my friends considering the cops are useless
> 
> The NYPD is to busy masing protectors on wallstree to care about real crimest


Yup.

My brother is becoming a police officer, so good thing I've gave him MTB passion. At least there will be one to care about MTB crimes :thumbsup:

David


----------



## RBrady (Jan 20, 2009)

Cops must have all been busy at Dunkin Donuts.


----------



## David C (May 25, 2011)

RBrady said:


> Cops must have all been busy at Dunkin Donuts.


Yep. And growing their mustaches and not burning their mouth on hot coffee.


----------



## downhillbiker23 (Sep 17, 2010)

Mike since your my boss I'll send you an email tonight


----------



## David C (May 25, 2011)

downhillbiker23 said:


> Mike since your my boss I'll send you an email tonight


Is this the Mike of the Facebook thing or the Pedal shop guy ?


----------



## downhillbiker23 (Sep 17, 2010)

Pedalshop. 
No not my house. I live in a quiet neighborhood where I could leave a gold bar outside and someone would just bring To my front door and say you lost this

This is serious **** mike. I'll explain in email more details


----------



## downhillbiker23 (Sep 17, 2010)

David C said:


> Is this the Mike of the Facebook thing or the Pedal shop guy ?


Pedalshop mike. Not the name I used to explain the story


----------



## David C (May 25, 2011)

downhillbiker23 said:


> Pedalshop mike. Not the name I used to explain the story


Thanks


----------



## downhillbiker23 (Sep 17, 2010)

Yes sir, I will find the guy and hopefully someone will spot him


----------



## sodak (Oct 10, 2006)

Pedal Shop said:


> geez QQ... l was reading through you notes here. you didn't go into details when you were testing me.
> 
> this whole thing is nuts. --- crazy.
> 
> ...


Whoa... whoa...whoa... I am blown away by this story to begin with, but your telling me that this bike has P-Shop supplied parts on it too? Have I seen this bike or parts P-shop? ..

OP- That is a shi*ty deal man. I wish you luck in finding it asap. I agree with P-shop, you need to at least make the call to the insurance company. Get the ball rolling in some direction, rather than sitting waiting on more leads.


----------



## downhillbiker23 (Sep 17, 2010)

sodak06 said:


> Whoa... whoa...whoa... I am blown away by this story to begin with, but your telling me that this bike has P-Shop supplied parts on it too? Have I seen this bike or parts P-shop? ..
> 
> OP- That is a shi*ty deal man. I wish you luck in finding it asap. I agree with P-shop, you need to at least make the call to the insurance company. Get the ball rolling in some direction, rather than sitting waiting on more leads.


Sodak- I have been doing offsite sales stuff for P-Shop for about a year now. Doing the majority of sales over pinkbike. username is QQdownhiller. I get all my parts supplied through P-Shop. Ordered my TR450 through them

And yes, I am sitting on leads as I would rather get my bike and bring the theif to justice rather than just mopping around to collect on it. the 951 deserves a good new home
BTW-I have called insurance. I HAVE and it is covered

I got a new lead in today from a bronx shop. They had some guy call in about replacing the stancions or lowers on a Red Boxxer World Cup. I had a Red Boxxer World Cup with sracthes. Chances are its my guy. The shop is waiting for the guy to bring the bike in and then arresting the guy


----------



## David C (May 25, 2011)

downhillbiker23 said:


> Sodak- I have been doing offsite sales stuff for P-Shop for about a year now. Doing the majority of sales over pinkbike. username is QQdownhiller. I get all my parts supplied through P-Shop. Ordered my TR450 through them
> 
> And yes, I am sitting on leads as I would rather get my bike and bring the theif to justice rather than just mopping around to collect on it. the 951 deserves a good new home
> BTW-I have called insurance. I HAVE and it is covered
> ...


Hell yeah !

Be sure they do him real good, ask for a deposit on the repair, then when the fork is fixed up and he get back to the shop, have him pay the full price, then do him wrong with those old stanchions up his ass 

David


----------



## downhillbiker23 (Sep 17, 2010)

David C said:


> Hell yeah !
> 
> Be sure they do him real good, ask for a deposit on the repair, then when the fork is fixed up and he get back to the shop, have him pay the full price, then do him wrong with those old stanchions up his ass
> 
> David


Thanks for the Idea.
The shop said the guy would come in soon. Whether he does or not No clue

The shop said if the guy comes in matching my desrciption, the fork serial numbers match the ones I provided the shop will call the cops immediatly. If the thief tries to flee The shop will either get the guys bike, license number or beat the **** out of the guy. The shop said if the guy fights us We will zip tie hand cuff him to a bike stand in the back


----------



## sodak (Oct 10, 2006)

downhillbiker23 said:


> Sodak- I have been doing offsite sales stuff for P-Shop for about a year now. Doing the majority of sales over pinkbike. username is QQdownhiller. I get all my parts supplied through P-Shop. Ordered my TR450 through them
> 
> And yes, I am sitting on leads as I would rather get my bike and bring the theif to justice rather than just mopping around to collect on it. the 951 deserves a good new home
> BTW-I have called insurance. I HAVE and it is covered
> ...


Ahh.... I see now. I may have touched that TR450.... and obviously drooled over it.  I hope that the guy who is asking for the repairs is your guy.. That would be a sweet conclusion.. Only if they'd let you have a few minutes with him BEFORE they called the police.. Keep us informed.. good luck man..


----------



## downhillbiker23 (Sep 17, 2010)

sodak06 said:


> Ahh.... I see now. I may have touched that TR450.... and obviously drooled over it.  I hope that the guy who is asking for the repairs is your guy.. That would be a sweet conclusion.. Only if they'd let you have a few minutes with him BEFORE they called the police.. Keep us informed.. good luck man..


No you havent its a 2012 pre ordered TR450. I drool over pictures.:thumbsup:

If this guy brings it in for repairs he wont leave. I live 45 minutes from the crime scene so I wouldnt be able to get there first before the cops. Well maybe, the NYPD has the slowest reaction time I have ever seen!!!:eekster: EVER! so its possible

If i got some time alone with the perp, A chain whip would turned into a whip, I would knock his teeth out with a pedal wrench. And that Crow bar I missed the guy with would get its shot at glory. A shot with the blunt side of the crowbar to the ribs would ruin his day. Wouldnt hit him wioth the pointy side as I would live to avoid murder charges.

Quinton Johnson | Facebook

Thats the Crowbar I missed the perp with


----------



## downhillbiker23 (Sep 17, 2010)

Moosey said:


> haha let him replace the stantions/lowers before you get your bike bike. Serves him right.


He will pay. He will


----------



## Moosey (May 18, 2010)

haha let him replace the stantions/lowers before you get your bike bike. Serves him right.


----------



## downhillbiker23 (Sep 17, 2010)

I am so determined to get him!


----------



## fuenstock (May 14, 2006)

downhillbiker23 said:


> I am so determined to get him!


If I were you, I probably would't be posting my possibe leads on the thief. Sounds like he knew exactly what he wanted to steal and now might even be trying to fix things on the bike. If he's into biking it's possible he's even a member of this site or friends of he's might be members here. You might be tipping him off by posting your possible leads. You never know.


----------



## downhillbiker23 (Sep 17, 2010)

fuenstock said:


> If I were you, I probably would't be posting my possibe leads on the thief. Sounds like he knew exactly what he wanted to steal and now might even be trying to fix things on the bike. If he's into biking it's possible he's even a member of this site or friends of he's might be members here. You might be tipping him off by posting your possible leads. You never know.


Damn, Good idea. Ill keep leads to myself. haha unless anyone requests them


----------



## David C (May 25, 2011)

downhillbiker23 said:


> Damn, Good idea. Ill keep leads to myself. haha unless anyone requests them


I request them 

I can't live without the latest news about your bike.



David


----------



## downhillbiker23 (Sep 17, 2010)

David C said:


> I request them
> 
> I can't live without the latest news about your bike.
> 
> ...


Ha, ya their are a few people who have become enthroned upon my updates. I am currently writing a paper on this whole situation. about the crappy NYPD, the need to be more careful in public and how I am playing detective to find my bike... Sending it to the newspaper, my Highschool teachers said telling the paper about this would be good


----------



## downhillbiker23 (Sep 17, 2010)

csermonet said:


> I really hope you find it, and find the theif. First and foremost the bike though or some kind of reimbursement. That dude that took it though, if you do find him, make him pay dearly.


If he is detaine I cant beat him senseless or else I can go to Juvey ha. However if he is free and tries to pull something with me, I will beat him until he cant live without life support.

Sure beating a guy into a coma over a bike is a bit of an exageration, but he will pay. one way or another


----------



## csermonet (Feb 2, 2009)

I really hope you find it, and find the theif. First and foremost the bike though or some kind of reimbursement. That dude that took it though, if you do find him, make him pay dearly.


----------



## David C (May 25, 2011)

downhillbiker23 said:


> If he is detaine I cant beat him senseless or else I can go to Juvey ha. However if he is free and tries to pull something with me, I will beat him until he cant live without life support.
> 
> Sure beating a guy into a coma over a bike is a bit of an exageration, but he will pay. one way or another


Anyone who steal a bike deserve only one punishment. You gotta break his legs and shove a seat post up his ass.

He'll never look again at bikes the same way.

And he'll learn the lesson.

David


----------



## downhillbiker23 (Sep 17, 2010)

David C said:


> Anyone who steal a bike deserve only one punishment. You gotta break his legs and shove a seat post up his ass.
> 
> He'll never look again at bikes the same way.
> 
> ...


Ya. Bust his knee caps with a pedal wrench


----------



## csermonet (Feb 2, 2009)

What did this guy look like, you said he looked Spanish..Did he look like he was knowledgeable about bikes, like he is dh rider himself? When he pedal'd off did it look like he knew what he was doing? Or was it just some ghetto ****


----------



## Moosey (May 18, 2010)

i was thinking about how this might be tipping the thief off as to your leads, but i am enthralled in your updates... Still, better keep some of it to yourself just in case, then post a big story when you get her back....


----------



## downhillbiker23 (Sep 17, 2010)

Ya I got it. I'll post a large story when I'm done with all this


----------



## David C (May 25, 2011)

Be sure to have a buddy take pics of the guy once you're done with him.

I'll love to see a guy with a seat post up his ass as your avatar pic :thumbsup:

David


----------



## CaveGiant (Aug 21, 2007)

I am not sure how USA insurance law works, but in the UK the insured value is what it would cost to replace NOT what you paid for it.

You should get full retail cost of every component on that bike (mark each bit up seperate, and miss out nothing) minus the deductible and depreciation for age.
The depreciation for age is arguable as well, most contracts will not deduct anything, but argue the age of your bike, I bet the cables, tyres, drivetrain etc etc are less than a year old, tell them.

Insurance law is the most biased law there is, it is biased in your favour. tell the truth and make sure you know your rights.

I normally turn HUGE profits every time I claim and I am 100% compliant with the law.

I like it when my bike gets stolen. Sure it hurts at first, but when I get a brand new one, with all those new components on I am happy again.


----------



## David C (May 25, 2011)

CaveGiant said:


> I am not sure how USA insurance law works, but in the UK the insured value is what it would cost to replace NOT what you paid for it.
> 
> You should get full retail cost of every component on that bike (mark each bit up seperate, and miss out nothing) minus the deductible and depreciation for age.
> The depreciation for age is arguable as well, most contracts will not deduct anything, but argue the age of your bike, I bet the cables, tyres, drivetrain etc etc are less than a year old, tell them.
> ...


So you're saying you get your bike stolen on a regular basis ? 

And a bike that we had build up by ourself is something special that a brand new one from the factory won't fully replace...

But at least insurances got you covered on this one 

David


----------



## downhillbiker23 (Sep 17, 2010)

Ya, come time to call it quits on my search piece by piece I will spec out individual costs.


----------



## Demodude (Jan 27, 2007)

3 days, damnit, I want some news!!!!


----------



## downhillbiker23 (Sep 17, 2010)

Nothing yet, waiting!


----------



## fourtyounce (May 2, 2006)

Have a girl call his number, saying she got his number from a friend and wants to meet him at the mall or a coffee shop. Wherever. Then you and some buddies go stake it out wait for him. Call the cops or follow him home, that's up to you. XD


----------



## CYCLES (Nov 16, 2011)

*Stolen bike alert*

Another bike stolen from who I think was the same guy- same cell #
ask to meet at a location
then took off with bike. :madman: 2011 trek fuel ex7 black s/n # wtu169g0764f
at W 128th St in the CITY Sat Nov 12 
was the guy's name Chris and had a piercing on the middle of his bottom lip ?


----------



## Moosey (May 18, 2010)

SO? WHAT THE HELL IS GOING ON? anyone get their bikes back?

you two with the stolen bikes should team up and kick this thiefs ass.


----------



## David C (May 25, 2011)

Moosey said:


> SO? WHAT THE HELL IS GOING ON? anyone get their bikes back?
> 
> you two with the stolen bikes should team up and kick this thiefs ass.


I'm ready to go visit you guys in NYC to help you hunt down that MTF. And I can bring a nice 31.9x400mm set-back seat post to shove it up his ass and a few old wrenches to break his legs.

Keep up looking. And get him.

David


----------



## DHgnaR (Feb 20, 2008)

Put up a fake bike sting and wait till he bites. Easy peezy.


----------

